# wow



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

there are no threads here. Well I was wondering how good is a Kubota. Are they reliable? Can they handle FEL jobs mowing and just the usual farm work?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

go with john deere:tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol jbetts i have a deere i just see some go cheap around here


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm surprised at the lack of posts here, too.

Kubota makes a fine line of machines. Pretty comparable to the JD ZTR's, Sub Compact and Compact tractors. Kubota makes a good diesel motor, too. I chose a JD due to better ergonomics and resale value and, of course, the green paint. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I saw one forsale the other day didnt look to bad. I'll prob stick to the green tho or just buy a farmall


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

go with a Massey Harris


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no way lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *no way lol *


why not farmmie


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol idk never thought about it


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

oic


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

if i find a cheap enogh massey harris 44 with wfe


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

no no farmmie get a Mh 20 or 81


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

got a picture of em


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

anyone have a Kubota? Good points bad points. I see my local caseih dealer is stocking up on them.
Ryan


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*kubota tractors*

An old logger I know bought a m6950 kubota tractor. He got it brand new in 86 I think.When he bought it he got a farmi winch with it. The last time I looked at the hours on it it said over 1000 hours on it that was back in 98 or so. My brother bought the tractor around then and ran it for a few years. He let someone borrow it to pull some logs and they tipped it over and left it running.When we got it back to the shop to do a rebuild the inside of that engine was beutiful other than the spun bearings on the crank.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Kubota's are reliable, but IMHO their ergonomics are incredibly poor. On HST machines the brakes are in front of the HST pedal - how dumb is that? And the loader joystick is high and to the right of the steering column on non-cab machines. That would leave a sore shoulder after a day of loader work.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah I got a 25 year old Kubota L-185. This is a compact tractor that is a army tank and does a great job. It has a small no-name FEL and it handles my 2 and half pasture plus has carried far in excess its weight in old logs when I was tearing down my barn. Just click on the the picture below for proof.


----------

